

CVE-2015-3641: Bitcoind Unspecified DoS - 2bluesc
https://en.bitcoin.it/w/index.php?title=Common_Vulnerabilities_and_Exposures&diff=57082&oldid=prev

======
2bluesc
Appears to be just now disclosed.

Still marked as reserved @ [https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-3641](https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-3641)

Did I miss an public post about this, or was a fix secretly committed that
fixed this?

~~~
2bluesc
[https://lists.linuxfoundation.org/pipermail/bitcoin-
dev/2015...](https://lists.linuxfoundation.org/pipermail/bitcoin-
dev/2015-June/009135.html)

To be announced July 7th

